# فليتمجد اسم اللة



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

*الهي ومخلصي الحبيب 
اشكرك يا رب من عمق قلبي علي عطاياك الكثيرة و علي كل ما صنعتة لاجلي 
فحبك يا الهي ليس مثلة علي وجهه الارض  وتضحيتك وعطائك لا ولن يوجد في مقدارهم ابدا 

فتنازلت من سماء مجدك كي تفديني وتصلب عني 

وبعد كل ذلك الحب العجيب 
جرحت قلبك بخطايا نفسي الشريرة وباثامي سمرتك ثانيتا بالمسامير  

سامحني يا الهي 
اغفر لي يا رب كل لحظة بعدت فيها عنك وجرحت فيها قلبك 

خطايا شبابي وجهلي امحوها  برحمتك التي تعهدتني منذ ولادتي 


فلولا حنانك لهلكت وضاع المهرب مني 

كم ميتة وكم من هلاك مؤكد انقذتني يا الهي 

الهي امجد اسمك طول حياتي والي اخر نفس اتنفسة في حياتي 
فالفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا  عوننا باسم الرب الهنا 

عنايتك الفائقة انقذتني  في اللحظة الاخيرة 

ماذا لو لم تاتيني معونتك 

ماذا كانت ستكون حياتي بدون رحمتك 
فليتمجد اسمك يا اللة 

اقبل تضرعي اليك يا مخلصي واقبل صلاتي كما قبلت تقدمه هابيل  

بشفاعة والدة الالة العدرا مريم 
امين​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 يناير 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2009)

_جميلة صلاتك راجعا ليسوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله رجعا ليسوع 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة​



*مرسي يا بنوتة 

نورتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة صلاتك راجعا ليسوع
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*مرسي يا توني لمشاركتك


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rmbs8 (31 يناير 2009)

​*الرب يسمع لصلاتكاللحلوه دي:36_3_9:
ويرفع طلباتنا امام عرش مجده السماوي  :sami73:
امين​*:big32:


----------



## shamaoun (31 يناير 2009)

صلاة حلوة قوي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو علي المرور الجميل 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Scofield (31 يناير 2009)

*
ياريت يتم تعديل العنوان بدل كلمة اللة تكون الله او الرب
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> ​*الرب يسمع لصلاتكاللحلوه دي:36_3_9:
> ويرفع طلباتنا امام عرش مجده السماوي  :sami73:
> امين​*:big32:



*مرسي يا حبيبتي علي مشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

اميـن

صلاه جميله rgaa luswa

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## go love (31 يناير 2009)

*اميــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> صلاة حلوة قوي



*مرسي كتير يا شمعون 
علي المشاركة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 فبراير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *
> ياريت يتم تعديل العنوان بدل كلمة اللة تكون الله او الرب
> *



*نسيبها للمشرفين 
نورت يا ريمووو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> صلاه جميله rgaa luswa
> 
> ...



*مرسي كليموووو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

go love قال:


> *اميــــــــــــــــــــن*​



*مرسي كتير يا جو 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي اخواتي لمشاركتم الجميلة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصلاه الجميله​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الصلاه الجميله​*



*مرسي دونا 
ربنا يباركك اختي​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

حلوة صلاتك ياراجعة ،/و صلاتي أن يباركك الرب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> حلوة صلاتك ياراجعة ،/و صلاتي أن يباركك الرب



*مرسي يا جورجينا
الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------

